# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  ειμαι χαλια!

## μαρια1999

ειμαι χαλια απλα

----------


## elis

ελα ξεκολλα μια χαρα εισαι!!!!

----------


## μαρια1999

δεν ειμαι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!

----------


## elis

ε πωσ δεν εισαι μια χαρα φαινεσαι!!!!

----------


## μαρια1999

...........................................

----------


## elis

die die my darling i ll be seeing you in hell ποιοσ σε ενοχλει κ δεν το γραφεισ;

----------


## elis

> die die my darling i ll be seeing you in hell ποιοσ σε ενοχλει κ δεν το γραφεισ;


αυτο που ηθελεσ να γραψεισ ηταν το φακ;γτ τοση αγαμια;

----------


## μαρια1999

.................................................. ...*********

----------


## μαρια1999

I am very angry !

----------


## μαρια1999

..........*********################

----------


## elis

τι εγινε κι εισαι θυμωμενη χαλασε ο καιροσ γι αυτο ε;λυπημενη γιατι;

----------


## elis

> FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 καλη μου πρεπει να βρεισ γκομενο!!!!

----------


## μαρια1999

.........................................********* *********************

----------


## elis

καλη μου πεφτω γ υπνο κανε το φακ κ θα σου φυγει το ανγκρι κ το σαντ οκ?οδηγιεσ γιατρου ειναι αυτεσ να τισ τηερεισ με ευλαβεια ανελοιπωσ καθε πρωι κ θα στρωσει κ η επιδερμιδα!!!!!!

----------


## elis

εχει πουτσοκρυο γι αυτο ειναι φακινκ ναιτ;

----------


## elis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcm55lU9knwακου αυτο το τραγουδι κ προσπαθησε να νιωσεισ οπωσ ο τραγουδιστησ πανω στη σκηνη κ θα σου φυγουν ολα

----------


## μαρια1999

i have boyfriend but i want to hit because is very fucking as fool!

----------


## elis

αλλαξε μπουφρεντ καλη μου δεν ειναι τοσο δυσκολο οσο νομιζεισ αλλα μην περιμενεισ να πετυχεισ το σωστο με τη μια γτ αλλιωσ δε θα καναμε σχεσεισ θα τουσ πετυχαιναμε κατευθειαν κ τελοσ το νοημα ειναι κανε κατι μην εισαι παθητικη αλλαξε τη ζωη σου οσο σε παιρνει κανε κ λαθοσ αυτα ειναι οι εμπειριεσ καληνυχτα κ τα λεμε καπιια στιγμη εν καιρω να μου τα πεισ καλυτερα

----------


## μαρια1999

when i opend the post wanted to write that i want to end my fuking life,but the fucking is easier to tell and write about suicide!

----------


## μαρια1999

apla tipota to idietero!

----------


## μαρια1999

βραδυνες μαλακιες να περνα η ωρα!

----------


## vlack_swan

χαχαχααχαα δεν υπάρχεις!! (pad)

----------


## μαρια1999

.............................******************

----------


## μαρια1999

νεκρα νεκρα κ κασιδα!

----------


## elis

στου κασιδι το κεφαλι χορευει η ψειρα πεντοζαλι 
δικο μου 
πωσ εισαι σημερα καλη μου καλυτερα;

----------


## μαρια1999

οχι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Makis15n

> βραδυνες μαλακιες να περνα η ωρα!


Καθόσουνα και έγραφες στις 4 τα ξημερώματα! Δεν κοιμόσουνα καλύτερα να ηρεμήσει το μυαλό σου.
Κάτι ψάχνεις αλλά τί; Ξέρεις άραγε τί ψάχνεις;

----------


## μαρια1999

> Καθόσουνα και έγραφες στις 4 τα ξημερώματα! Δεν κοιμόσουνα καλύτερα να ηρεμήσει το μυαλό σου.
> Κάτι ψάχνεις αλλά τί; Ξέρεις άραγε τί ψάχνεις;


εσυ γιατι μου την μπενεις τωρα?

----------


## μαρια1999

ναι ρε ξερω! εσυ που διαβαζεις αυτα που γραφω ξερεις τι στον διαολο ψαχνεις?

----------


## elis

ηρεμησε μικρη κ παρτο αλλιωσ οσα προβληματα κ να χεισ μια ειναι η μαγικη θεραπεια που δε θα στην πει κανενασ γιατροσ κ κανενα βιβλιο να μπορεισ να γελασ με τα προβληματα σου αυτο ειναι το καλυτερο φαρμακο κ στο μαθαινει η ζωη αυτο ειναι η καλυτερη συμβουλη που μπορουμε να σ δωσουμε η αλλη μαγικη συμβουλη ειναι οταν δν την παλευεισ καθολου καθολου ομωσ πεσε κοιμησου μετα απο εναν υπνο τα βλεπεισ καλυτερα τα πραγματα αυτο στο μαθαινει ο στρατοσ εσυ δε θα πασ για να το μαθεισ στο λεμε εμεισ

----------


## μαρια1999

προτον μου την ειπε ο μακις15η κ δευτερον το προβλημα μου ειμαι εγω τριτον τις συμβουλες να μην της δινεις αν δεν τις τηρεις ουτε εσυ γιατι μετα θα εισαι σαν την παροιμια δασκαλε που διδασκες κ νομους δεν κρατουσες! κ τεταρτον αμα δεν μου κολλαει υπνος με τοσα πολα νερα που εχω πως να κοιμηθω!

----------


## elis

καλη μου εγω τα κανω αυτα που λεω νομιζεισ τα ειδα γραμμενα πουθενα;αμα δε θεσ μη μ ακουσ εμενα δε με νοιαζει fuckιασμενη εισαι μ φαινεται θεσ να συζητησουμε τι σε απασχολει αμα το χεισ γραψει που θενα βαλε το λινκ!!!!!

----------


## Makis15n

> ναι ρε ξερω! εσυ που διαβαζεις αυτα που γραφω ξερεις τι στον διαολο ψαχνεις?


Κρίμα γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνεις τί σου γράφω, απλώς στο έγραψα γιατί ο ύπνος βοηθάει στο να ηρεμήσει κάποιος που έχει ψυχολογικά προβλήματα αυτό μπορεί να στο πει και οποιοσδήποτε ψυχολόγος. 
Αλλά αμέσως επιτίθεσαι. Λάθος μου που έγραψα ίσως αλλά δεν γνωρίζω και τον καθένα, λοιπόν επειδή δεν θέλω να την «μπαίνω» σε κανέναν μη λάβεις υπόψη σου ότι σου έγραψα, και κάνε ότι καταλαβαίνεις.

----------

